# My dog is becoming aggressive, what should I do?



## ChronoTrigger (Jan 3, 2011)

My dog is a wolf mix. His mother was an arctic wolf/husky and his father was a pure timberwolf. He's just turned 2 and hes around 60lbs. Lately he has been showing me ALOT of aggression towards his food. Basically we have a glass sliding door and I make him sit and wait and if he does properly I open the door and put his food there. Than I say "OK" and he begins eating. Yesterday He wasn't sitting properly and when I pulled back to tell him to sit again he went completely bonkers. Barking like krazy showing his teeth and I just walked away and fed him later. Basically I'm wondering what I can do to help control his food aggression? 

He doesn't show any food aggression towards my mom or my dad at this time.

Also, One time he just walked up to me and started growling at me, What I did was stood my ground and stood up completely straight and I didn't make eye contact with him. I never want to hit him. But if he DOES bite me, what should I do? I know running away will probably make him attack more.

I just really need some help here I'm 220lbs and Im a pretty young guy, but I'm more worried for my mom and dad.

Thanks 

Shawn


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Basically, if he truly has that much wolf in him, he is a wild animal, and dog training techniques will not work with him. I'd recommend contacting a wolf sanctuary/zoo/etc. (anybody who has a lot of experience in working with wolves) and ask for their advice. No dog trainer will be of any help with a high-percentage wolf mix. Frequently living with a wild animal requires a high level of management, not training. He is reaching the age of social maturity, and things are bound to change. I do hope you have proper containment for him.

And, yeah, definitely don't hit him. Unless you want to lose an arm. Or more.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

post pictures please. i have a good reason.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

60 pounds and he's supposed to be 3/4 wolf? interesting


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Willowy said:


> Basically, if he truly has that much wolf in him, he is a wild animal, and dog training techniques will not work with him. I'd recommend contacting a wolf sanctuary/zoo/etc. (anybody who has a lot of experience in working with wolves) and ask for their advice. No dog trainer will be of any help with a high-percentage wolf mix. Frequently living with a wild animal requires a high level of management, not training. He is reaching the age of social maturity, and things are bound to change. I do hope you have proper containment for him.
> 
> And, yeah, definitely don't hit him. Unless you want to lose an arm. Or more.


dog training techniques will work....with certain restrictions. but basically it would be better to ascertain whether or not this is one of those cases of owners being duped about wolf content or not before anything else is said.


----------



## sandydj (Sep 27, 2010)

I do not know much about WDs , but from what little I do know I can say A) that is seriously high content so I would question it further from whoever you got the WD from. It is important info B) He sounds very small for a WD with that high content

Personally , I would seek out some professional help fast , preferably with someone experienced with WDs. I would not be able to live with myself if an animal I was responsible for hurt my parents or anyone else for that matter.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

If the animal just turned 2 then there is no way that the father was a pure wolf or anywhere near it. Pures and high contents only have puppies once a year and only in the spring. Do you have any pics of your dog to share


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Where's Nekomi when you need her?
She is DF's resident wolfdog expert.

And the ONE thing I know is that punishment should not be used..period. Management is number one.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow is there also only one gsd expert on this group, or rotti expert, etc. etc.

The animal is not what he's claiming it to be.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Cindy23323 said:


> Wow is there also only one gsd expert on this group, or rotti expert, etc. etc.
> 
> The animal is not what he's claiming it to be.


Um, is it necessary to be sarcastic? I'm afraid I'm not really familiar with you Cindy, but do know Nekomi knows her wolfdogs. You may as well, it wasn't meant to be exclusionary. But since you felt the need to be snarky...sensitive much?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Cindy23323 said:


> If the animal just turned 2 then there is no way that the father was a pure wolf or anywhere near it. Pures and high contents only have puppies once a year and only in the spring. Do you have any pics of your dog to share


Males (of all species) are fertile all the time. If the mother was half dog, it's definitely possible that she had a fall heat. The full wolf father isn't the one having the pups .

I do agree that most people are duped about the wolf content of their "wolfdog". But sometime it really is a high-content wolf mix, so all advice needs to take that into account. But, I absolutely don't understand why people are so hot to buy a wild animal or a hybrid (I'm also thinking of hybrid cats, like Bengals and Savannahs), and then complain when their pet acts like a wild animal. That's what they wanted, right?


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cracker said:


> Um, is it necessary to be sarcastic? I'm afraid I'm not really familiar with you Cindy, but do know Nekomi knows her wolfdogs. You may as well, it wasn't meant to be exclusionary. But since you felt the need to be snarky...sensitive much?


Nope not at all, i just find it odd that your asking someone who your claiming is a expert on wolfdogs and this topic is about agrression, yet the person your calling for couldnt handle Jasper who was a aggressive animal that i believe was sent off to a sanctuary. There's something wrong with this picture.



Willowy said:


> Males (of all species) are fertile all the time. If the mother was half dog, it's definitely possible that she had a fall heat. The full wolf father isn't the one having the pups .
> 
> I do agree that most people are duped about the wolf content of their "wolfdog". But sometime it really is a high-content wolf mix, so all advice needs to take that into account. But, I absolutely don't understand why people are so hot to buy a wild animal or a hybrid (I'm also thinking of hybrid cats, like Bengals and Savannahs), and then complain when their pet acts like a wild animal. That's what they wanted, right?


That is totally fales Male wolves testicles will be peanut sized all year round (and not fertile) until mating season once a year in the winter months to correspond with a female wolf’s estrus, after mating they will once more shrink down so as to barely be noticeable, unlike a male domestic dog whose testicles remain the same size all year, and is able to mate any time of the year.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Willowy said:


> Males (of all species) are fertile all the time. If the mother was half dog, it's definitely possible that she had a fall heat. The full wolf father isn't the one having the pups .


not true in the slightest. male wolves are seasonally fertile.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Really? Well, learn something new every day. I was under the impression that all males, no matter what, are always fertile (tomcats "shrink" during the off-season, and are much less hormonally charged, but they're still willing and able if presented with a female in heat). I wonder how many other mammal species have seasonally fertile males? I've never heard of such a thing. Well, topic for research I guess.

Can anything affect that? Access to a heated home, artificial lighting, etc.?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Willowy said:


> Really? Well, learn something new every day. I was under the impression that all males, no matter what, are always fertile (tomcats "shrink" during the off-season, and are much less hormonally charged, but they're still willing and able if presented with a female in heat). I wonder how many other mammal species have seasonally fertile males? I've never heard of such a thing. Well, topic for research I guess.


quite a few species actually. many species in Canidae, Mustelidae and Ursidae especially have males that are seasonally fertile. Google "Winter Wolf Syndrome" for more wolf/Wolfdog specifics on the topic



> Can anything affect that? Access to a heated home, artificial lighting, etc.?


pediatric altering....sometimes.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> pediatric altering....sometimes.


No, I meant, can anything make a male wolf fertile in the off-season? I know they make mink fertile all year by using artificial lighting and manipulating the temperature. Would that work with wolves?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Willowy said:


> No, I meant, can anything make a male wolf fertile in the off-season? I know they make mink fertile all year by using artificial lighting and manipulating the temperature. Would that work with wolves?


not that i know of.


----------



## Horseshoe (Nov 10, 2010)

Not to hijack the post as I have no exp. with wolves or wolve/dog x. One of our neighbors years ago had a wolf/mal mix, he kept him locked up after he turned 2 and became aggressive. I was always scared when we got a call saying he had gotten loose, I had kids, livestock, dogs and a gun but it still scared me. I also didn't like the fact that this poor animal was forced to live like that (heard stories from AC). The other was my farrier friend who had a wolf/gsd x male named "killer"...never locked away, always went to jobs with him...never had a problem until death at 13 was an absolute luv bug. 

Is it the cross that makes the difference or just the amount of wolf or to many to count? I never got to see the neighbors wolf but I know my friends was huge. I also know the AC came and took all my neighbors animals as he had 25 horses that looked like walking skeletons so I wondered why we were never allow to see his "wolf" but I can just imagine what his life was like. I don't like wild animals being kept as pets they are much different than animals that have been domesticated for 100's of years.

I would also like to see pics.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Cindy23323 said:


> Nope not at all, i just find it odd that your asking someone who your claiming is a expert on wolfdogs and this topic is about agrression, yet the person your calling for couldnt handle Jasper who was a aggressive animal that i believe was sent off to a sanctuary. There's something wrong with this picture.


Well, that's a rather shortened version of the issues she had with Jasper, don't you agree? Nekomi tried a lot of things, worked with behaviourists etc and was in the end unsuccessful in managing the aggression between her wolfdogs. She ultimately sent him to sanctuary because it was the best decision to make for him. This doesn't mean she doesn't have a lot of knowledge or tips that may have worked for the OP. Certainly a hell of a lot more than I, IF the dog is high content wolfdog. 

And yes, DF has a few people that I would consider the colloquial "resident experts"....but that doesn't mean that any else's information can't be relevant, nor that what I term 'resident expert' is truly an expert, just ones that I consider to have enough experience or knowledge to be able to provide some guidance to the poster.

If I had been familiar with you I likely would have put your name there too. I didn't because I'm not familiar with you. Nor you with me, I'm assuming, otherwise you would have realized I was trying to be helpful, as I always try to be. Maybe I'm just cranky lately, but I felt your dismissiveness to be uncalled for.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Horseshoe said:


> Not to hijack the post as I have no exp. with wolves or wolve/dog x. One of our neighbors years ago had a wolf/mal mix, he kept him locked up after he turned 2 and became aggressive. I was always scared when we got a call saying he had gotten loose, I had kids, livestock, dogs and a gun but it still scared me. I also didn't like the fact that this poor animal was forced to live like that (heard stories from AC). The other was my farrier friend who had a wolf/gsd x male named "killer"...never locked away, always went to jobs with him...never had a problem until death at 13 was an absolute luv bug.
> 
> Is it the cross that makes the difference or just the amount of wolf or to many to count? I never got to see the neighbors wolf but I know my friends was huge. I also know the AC came and took all my neighbors animals as he had 25 horses that looked like walking skeletons so I wondered why we were never allow to see his "wolf" but I can just imagine what his life was like. I don't like wild animals being kept as pets they are much different than animals that have been domesticated for 100's of years.
> 
> I would also like to see pics.


I have four ranging from two very high contents, one low content and one mid content. I've never had a problem with any of them being aggressive. The more wolf you have in a animal the more naturally skittish of strangers the animal is going to be. Lets say for ex. if someone broke into my property, the low content or mid might decide to try and get the burglar, but the two highs would run and hide.

Max, low content, mostly husky









Nya, a lower mid










Selene and Loki, highs







































Cracker said:


> Well, that's a rather shortened version of the issues she had with Jasper, don't you agree? Nekomi tried a lot of things, worked with behaviourists etc and was in the end unsuccessful in managing the aggression between her wolfdogs. She ultimately sent him to sanctuary because it was the best decision to make for him. This doesn't mean she doesn't have a lot of knowledge or tips that may have worked for the OP. Certainly a hell of a lot more than I, IF the dog is high content wolfdog.
> 
> And yes, DF has a few people that I would consider the colloquial "resident experts"....but that doesn't mean that any else's information can't be relevant, nor that what I term 'resident expert' is truly an expert, just ones that I consider to have enough experience or knowledge to be able to provide some guidance to the poster.
> 
> If I had been familiar with you I likely would have put your name there too. I didn't because I'm not familiar with you. Nor you with me, I'm assuming, otherwise you would have realized I was trying to be helpful, as I always try to be. Maybe I'm just cranky lately, but I felt your dismissiveness to be uncalled for.


The arthur was claiming the animal to be a high content wd. You can not even begin to go into this about a particular breed until you find out if the animal is indeed what they are claiming it is. Lets give an ex. someone claims theyre so called pitbull is being mean, then you see pics finally and its some boxer whatever mix.

Also i do not have a thing gainst Nekomi, but she had only had mid and lower contents until recently, and that is nothing like owning a high content, so she would not be an expert on wolfdogs.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Cindy23323 said:


> The author was claiming the animal to be a high content wd. You can not even begin to go into this about a particular breed until you find out if the animal is indeed what they are claiming it is. Lets give an ex. someone claims theyre so called pitbull is being mean, then you see pics finally and its some boxer whatever mix.
> 
> Also i do not have a thing gainst Nekomi, but she had only had mid and lower contents until recently, and that is nothing like owning a high content, so she would not be an expert on wolfdogs.


Your wd's are beautiful. Yes, I agree that confirming they are what the op says is a large part of the process. Many people think huskies and mals are wolves...when you SEE the real thing it is obvious they are very different. Not just looks, either, they even move differently.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Willowy said:


> I wonder how many other mammal species have seasonally fertile males? I've never heard of such a thing. Well, topic for research I guess.
> 
> ?


Humans also...Married men lose interest in women during the fall (football season), and in March (March Madness).


----------



## JeanieStecher (May 26, 2010)

Since your dog has a breed of wolf mix, then he could just be wild in any such way. In fact, these kind of breeds have an unpredictable kind of behavior in which training them might entail twice as much effort. I would like to advice you to have him to a dog trainer if the latter would want to.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

spotted nikes said:


> Humans also...Married men lose interest in women during the fall (football season), and in March (March Madness).


pft not going to comment on this


----------



## Horseshoe (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow Cindy23323 your wolf/dogs are beautiful!!! Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks, and your welcome


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Cindy23323 said:


> Also i do not have a thing gainst Nekomi, but she had only had mid and lower contents until recently, and that is nothing like owning a high content, so she would not be an expert on wolfdogs.


I know this was packed away two days ago, but your comments have really stuck in my craw. Besides the fact that you have 108 posts and Nekomi is well known on this forum (and Facebook) this is another petty "Me know best!" pissing contest because your name wasn't thrown out there. 

I would not consider you an expert just because you have woofers. Just like I am not to be considered an expert on Dachshunds because I have one. I also now realize I would never ask you for advice period because of the way you came across in this thread. You likely don't have a problem with Nekomi, except people would clearly turn to her for advice on something you feel you should be the forefront on. Also, you have no idea what Nekomi's experience is (besides the futile jab you took at her situation with Jasper) so if you have no issue with her I'm not sure why you've brought her up- repeatedly- at all. That is beside the fact that there is a different in practical experience and academic experience. 

Not meant to start any drama, but like I said, that really stuck in my craw and that attitude around here is draining.


----------



## wallyblue (Jan 10, 2011)

JeanieStecher said:


> Since your dog has a breed of wolf mix, then he could just be wild in any such way. In fact, these kind of breeds have an unpredictable kind of behavior in which training them might entail twice as much effort. I would like to advice you to have him to a dog trainer if the latter would want to.


I agree with Jeanie. My uncle owned a wolf mix similar to yours. He was very unpredictable and eventually he was almost completely unsafe to have around humans. There is little you can do to train these types of dogs. He was forced to give him to a sanctuary unfortunately. Just a warning.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

wallyblue said:


> *There is little you can do to train these types of dogs.* .


this is BEYOND NOT TRUE. there is a LOT you can do to train them. in fact it's when you DONT do any training that you really have serious issues on your hands. ALL animals respond to OC and CC. even humans. there is little you can do to train them using serious _physical aversion training_...but you can train them.


----------

